# kicker zr endcaps and links?



## srootster (Feb 17, 2012)

does anybody have a lead on the caps and links for the old ZR's? i could use 4 sets of caps and a few links.

also, can anyone tell me the difference between the black vs polished fins? i've been out of the game for awhile, but i *think* the polished were the first generation. does anyone know which is "better"? i have several in both fin designs and can't really tell any difference performance-wise, but i've never cracked them open to compare guts.

thanks!!!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I might be able to get you hooked up with some links, but probably not end caps.
Here's my trio


----------



## srootster (Feb 17, 2012)

those look great in white! i'm thinking of powdering mine red to match the car. a couple of them need re-coated anyways. seeing yours may have made up my mind.

let me know and thanks!


----------



## xsdb1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've got 2 links I could part with bnib. PM me.


----------

